# Correcting bad habits.



## MosquitoCoast (Aug 18, 2010)

So I got a bad habit and I need some advice. 

I am a right handed shooter. I found myself squeezing the trigger where I end up flinching the shot. Almost like developing bad rifle habits.

I had an old release and part of the problem was the way the old release was designed created the problem, so I upgraded my release and bought a true ball Beast, and that has helped the problem drastically. 

I then noticed that about every 5th shot, I sometimes had the tendency to flex my left arm right before the release of the shot. So to correct this I always stiffen my left arm that holds the bow almost like it was made of steel and keep it .

I am gently holding the bow's grip. I let the bow naturally fall in between my thumb and index finger. I then gently touch the two ont he other side and let my other fingers remain loose around the grip. 

This has improved my shot, but my forearm is taking a serious beating by the string and I had to pull out my old forearm guard that I haven't used in years to keep from bruising my arm. (You should see it now, black and blue with about a 1/4" welt on it).

Am I going about this correctly or am I doing something wrong. I had a friend tell me that the string shouldn't hit my forearm, but a pro said that it is acceptable depending on the person. So what's my problem? 

The only way I feel to ensure consistency is to lock my elbow in the fully rotated position.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

whats happening is your starting to get target panic.u are anticipating the shot(ur mind knows when the shot is gonna break).this is the end result of punching the trigger.your grip now is totally wrong and you are compensating with improper form.in my opinion you need to learn a surprise release and start to learn back tension.continiung to try and time the shot(punch)and flinching is only gonna ingrain bad habits more.


----------



## MosquitoCoast (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks.


----------

